# Especialised veterinarian



## Cali (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi, I would like to ask you a question, where i can find a vet for my chihuahua (especialized vet)? Im from South America and here pets health isnt good and less for the little ones as my baby (she is 2 pounds) so i want to be ready if my baby someday could need assistance. Thanks a lot¡¡¡¡

P.D She has a Vet here in our country but I would like to have 1 Vet in US in case or surgery or important health issues.

Thank you very much


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm in the UK ,but maybe somebody will help you


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

What is your location Cali ?


----------



## Cali (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for ask. We live in Uruguay South America, and here Cali has a Vet, but i would like to have an american one for something really important as a surgery for example. She is very little 900 grs,/ 2 pounds and here there arent technology enough.
Thanks¡


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Cali, we have many great vets here in the US. I would suggest looking into one when & if you need to, that way you can choose the right one for the issue needing attention.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

You can ask your neighbors that have dogs for a referral, or look in the phone book. I asked a neighbor. Actually went to an older man until he retired. Sue


----------



## Cali (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the answers


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Hi Cali, Most veterinarians in the US are very good. I would choose one in a state that has a direct flight to Uruguay and is the shortest distance. So I think that would be Miami, Florida. 
Go on Yelp.com and see reviews for veterinarians in Miami 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Cali (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks LittleLuxie


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I would recommend Angell Memorial Veternary Medical/Hospital in Boston Massachusetts....There are specialists for everything there. They have many international patients


----------



## Cali (Feb 23, 2012)

Gracias, beautiful Rubia y Rico¡¡


----------

